# Ok, I have two bikes here.



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, I have two bikes here. The tricycle is a sears, got it from the original owner that worked at sears for over 40 years, I got four bikes from him, all sears but this jc higgins, I think it a convertible, (boys or girls) think maybe a 16 or 13 inch, solid tires, if anyone can give me a little info. On these two bikes, value, age or history it would be very helpful,       THANKS


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

The tricycle is actually a 1960s Murray sold under the Sears store brand name. Not sure about the maker of the little bicycle...possibly Murray as well? Tricycles in good condtion from the 1960s usually go for $50 or less. Fortunately, or UNfortunately, depending on whether you're a collector or bike/trike seller, tricycles don't command anywhere near the prices of their big brother and sister bicycles. There are a few exceptions: the 1934 Mickey Mouse Colson, the early '50s Rollfast Hopalong Cassidy, the 1930s streamlined trikes, 1930s Rocket rear-steer trikes, and rare ones like the Elgin Silver King recently posted from an ebay listing.

Dave


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Dave, looking up under the bottom of the jc higgins and what did I see? Sears, I did'nt know sears made jc higgins bikes, model or serial number 502 6575012


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd say there's better than a 50/50 chance the Higgins bike is made by Murray also. It has the Murray style handlebar, front fender, and overall look...very similar in appearance to their chain drive tricycles.

Dave


----------

